# Sled pulling



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Got myself a sled couple of weeks back, been breaking myself in gentle pulling 40kg for 10 mins forward and 10 mins backwards.

Still a great workout and kinda fun. Although i was getting a few strange looks from passers by 

Anyone else done any sled pulling ?

(and please no rudolf jokes lol  )


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Where did you get the sled from dude?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

big said:


> Where did you get the sled from dude?


From ebay mate.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/POWER-SLED-WITH-SHOULDER-STRAP-FOOTBALL-RUGBY-SOCCER_W0QQitemZ170137896348QQihZ007QQcategoryZ90873QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It dont actually have a pic of the sled there, but ill post a pic of my one up in a bit.

The sled weighs 17.5 lbs and holds standard plates (it done mention that on ebay)


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

There you go mate, bit silly he dont have a better pic on eaby really!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

its a real braething event. very good for endurance work, either having a light weight and doing 'sprints' or heavier work and really grinding it out.

ive done it a few times, but only on the heavier owrk. good simulation for truck pulling!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I thought you or ellis might have done some.

I dont think ill be pulling any trucks anytime soon lol, but its sure gonna beat me into shape pretty quick i reckon.

Nice one BP


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

what is the weight limit on that one mate?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Patch said:


> what is the weight limit on that one mate?


It holds 8 x 10kg standard plates ok mate. (but not sure what the offical limit is)

It pretty sturdy, i can stand on it without it flexing hardly and im over 100kg.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I do 3x3 10m sprints with a car tyre, some rope and an old belt.

Helped my power and acceleration a lot.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool nice one jock.

Yeah would of thought that kinda training would be ideal for rugby!


----------

